# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > ANAU Medeniyeti >  Bilinmeyen bir tarihi gerçek Ponto(u)s yalanı by Şanlı Türk Tarihi (Notlar) on 26 Nis

## anau2

Yurdumuz üzerinde, baş rolünü komşumuz Yunanistanın oynadığı oyunlardan yalnızca biridir Pontus. Bölgeye eski Yunanlıların verdiği ad olan ve deniz anlamına gelen Pontus en geniş anlamıyla doğuda Kafkasyadan bütün Karadeniz kıyıları boyunca Sinop ötesine kadar olan bölgedir; Pontus, Karadenizin ilk adı değildir, Karadenizin ilk adı eski İran yada İskit dilinde olması muhtemel koyu karanlık anlamına gelen Ahşeana dır(1). Buraya sömürmek ve ticaret için gelen Yunanlıların verdiği isim ise Pontus Eukseinos tur ve Mutluluk Denizi anlamına gelir(2) ki bu da hırçınlığı ve bölge halkına yaşattığı acılarla adı daha evvel Koyu Karanlık -Ahşeana- olan Karadeniz sonradan gelen Yunanlıları mutlu etmiş demektir.
Pontus Krallığı ise Yunanlılıkla hiç ilgisi olmayan Persli Mithridates sülâlesi tarafından M.Ö. 298de kurulmuştur, M.Ö. 63de ise Roma orduları tarafından yıkılmıştır. Pontus Yunanlıların Megalo İdea larına araç olarak kullandıkları gibi hiçbir zaman Yunanlı olmamıştır. Yeri gelmişken değinmekte fayda olan bir konu da Yunanlı ve Rum tabirlerinin farkıdır; Yunanlı, bilindiği üzere kendilerinin Hellen veya Helen, diğer milletlerin Grek dediği halktır, ordularının askerleri bazı komutanları ve valileri dışında Küçük Asyada bu tarihe kadar bir Yunan topluluğu yaşamamıştır. Bu ordular ve valiler ise her zaman bu coğrafyada ölü veya diri, fakat kaçarken bulunmuşlardır. Rum tabiri ise Yunan halkıyla hiç ilgisi olmayan ileride işleyeceğimiz, büyük çoğunluğunu Turanlı kavimlerin oluşturduğu topluluğa İranlıların ve Arapların verdiği addır.
Bölgeye ilk yerleşenler M.Ö. 2500de Turanî kökenli Sümerlere son veren Turanlı Guttiler (Kutlar) dir. M.Ö.1900-700 yılları arasında yine Turanî bir kavim olan Kimmerler bütün Anadoluyu da içine alacak şekilde bölgeye hâkim oldular(3), bunları kısa süre sonra başta İskitler, Hurriler,Avarlar olmak üzere küçüklü büyüklü birçok Asya orijinli kavim izledi. Kuman, Peçenek, Hazar, Çepni, Oğuz... gibi boyların gelmesi bunlardan çok sonradır. Greklerin bölgeye gelmesi ise M.Ö. 4.-3. yüzyıllardır, onlardan önce Persler Anadoluya akın etmişlerdir, M.Ö. 546 yılında Lidyalıları yenerek Adalar Denizine kadar bütün Anadoluyu hâkimiyetleri altına almışlardır. Doğu Anadoluda yaşayan Hint-Avrupa dillerinden olmayan bir dil kullanan (bu tabir ünlü ansiklopedi Larousseun sondan eklemeli bir dil kullanan yani Ural-Altay dil ailesinden olan, bunun sonucu Turanlı bir kavim olduğu anlaşılan anlamı çıkmasın diye ezilip büzülerek yaptığı bir tabirdir.) Urartulara da 600lü yıllarda Persler son vermiştir.
Fransız Akademisi üyesi Lebeau şöyle diyordu: Mitridat, Pont ülkesine geldiğinde bu bölgede oturan halk üç bölümdü; birincisi İranlılar ki birtakım tapınak kâhinleriyle soylu kişilerden ibaretti, ikincisi Yunanlılar ki kıyı illerinin şehirlerinde oturuyorlardı, üçüncüsü Turanlılar ki çok eskiden beri burayı vatanları yapmış olan, bölgenin asıl yerli ahalisiydiler. Romalıların M.Ö.63te Pontusu yıkmasından önce Pontusun bayrağı dahi o zamanlardan beri Turanlıların sembolü olan ay-yıldızlı bayraktı(4).
Bölge halkı, 300lü yııllarda Hıristiyan olan Roma İmparatorluğunun ve daha sonra Doğu Romanın baskısıyla zorla Hıristiyanlaştırılmışlardır.
Pontusun daha sonra kurulan ve Trabzon İmparatorluğu diye bilinen (1204-1461) devletle bir ilgisi yoktur. Bu devletin aslî unsuru olan Rumlar ise (dinlerinden ve dillerinden ötürü Rum diye adlandırılanlar ve pek az bir kısmı Grek olan topluluk) 1828 Türk-Rus savaşında 3 günlük Rus işgaline fazlasıyla sevinerek kimliklerini açıkladıkları için 2000den fazla aile bölgeyi terk etmiştir. Daha önemlisi 1924 mübadelesi ki bunda daha sonra bölgenin Yunanlaşması için Rusya ve Yunanistandan Kordos Komitesi adlı bir Yunan örgütünün yardımıyla getirilen Yunanlılar ve eskiden kalan pek az Rum bölgeden ayrılmıştır. Bölgede mübadele sonrası Türkten gayrı ırkî ve dinî bir oluşum kalmamıştır.
Bölgenin Pontusa, dolayısıyla Yunan kültürüne bağlanmak istenen bazı kültürel özelliklerine gelince; bunlardan ilk akla geleni ve en çok kullanılanları müzik aletleridir ve kemençe ile tulum başta gelenlerdir. Bu aletleri ele aldığımızda ise Türk kültüründen ayırmak mümkün olmamaktadır. Orta Asya Türklerinde şaman baksıların kullandığı saza kopuz da denir. Kopuz bugünkü Türk bağlamasının atasıdır. İçi boş bir teknesi ve uzun bir sapı vardır. Tel yerine kıl kullanılır ve ilk dönemlerde mızrapla değil yayla çalınırdı. Kopuzun Anadoluda aldığı bir şekil de bugün Türk halk müziğinin temel sazlarından biri olan kabak kemanesidir (kemençe de denir). Teknesi içi boş bir kabaktır ve iki karış sapı, burguları vardır. Tellidir ve yayla çalınır. Kemençe de temel yapısı itibariyle bir kemanedir. Sapı kısadır, teknesi uzun ve ağaçtır, tellidir ve yayla çalınır.
Bağlama, kabak kemanesi ile çalınan ezgiler makam denilen ses dizgileri itibariyle, aynı seslerden oluşur. Karadeniz ezgilerinin de bütün bölgelerde olduğu gibi yerel özellikleri vardır. Kısacası hem bağlamanın hem de kabak kemanesinin atası kopuzdur. Rasonyi nin Dünya Tarihinde Türklük adlı eserinde verdiği bilgiye göre KEMENÇE Kuman Türklerinde erkek ismi olarak da kullanılmıştır(6) Kumanların Lazları da içine alan bölgenin etnik oluşumunda etkin bir unsur oldukları da bilinen bir gerçektir.
Önemli birer Türk sazı olan ve yine Pontusa mal edilen tulum ve çifte düdükle ilgili araştırmalar, bu sazların bölgenin etnik oluşumunda etkin olan Avar Türklerinin enstrümanları olduğunu göstermektedir.
Çok önemli olan bu bulguları, L. Rasonyi, Macar Arkeolojisinde Hunlar, Avarlar, Macarlar adlı eserinde söyle değerlendirmektedir.
Bu eser muhaceret devrinden kalmış biricik musiki aletidir. Bu alet 1933 senesinde Szolnok vilayetinde -şimdiye kadar yalnız kısmen kazılmış- bir mezarlıkta çıkmıştı. Bir Avar erkek iskeleti el kemikleri arasında bulunmuş, turna kemiğinden yapılmış bir çift-kaval vardır, ses deliklerinin sistemli sıralanışı (2-5) delik ve kemik işlenmesinin ince ve muayyen olması çok yükselmiş bir tekniği gösteriyor. Bu alet kendi cinsinin en mükemmel tipindedir ve herhalde uzun bir tekâmülün mahsulüdür. Benzerleri Kafkas ve Türkistanda ve bilhassa İtil civarındaki halklarda bugün de bulunuyor. Bu alet hakkında Arkeologia Hungaria serisinde müstakil bir cilt çıkaran Barth, Çin ve Garbî Avrupa arasındaki sahalarda bulunan çift-kaval tiplerini tetkik ederken şu neticeye varmıştır: İtil civarındaki numunelerinin Avar Zummara tipinden daha çok inkişaf etmiş oluşu bu kavalların yayılma merkezinin de takriben Ural-Altay arasındaki saha olması fikrini kuvvetlendiriyor. Bu suretle bu alet müzik folklorunun güzel bir tabakası gibi Ural-Altaylıların, yahut Pretürklerin en eski müşterek medeniyet mahsullerinden biridir.
Anadolunun bilhassa Trabzon ile Artvin vilâyetleri çevresinde hâlen yaşayan ve halk arasında Tulum ismiyle anılan bu çalgı bile, çok eski bir Türk icadıdır. Ve bu Türk çalgısının icat tarihi milâttan önceki yüzyıllara dahi uzanır. Buna en yakın canlı misâl ise, Anadoludaki tulum çalgılarında görülen çift-düdük şeklinin aynısına, 1933 yılında Macaristanın Szolnok vilâyetinde Avar Türklerine ait olduğu tespit edilen bir mezarda rastlanmış olmasıdır.(7)
Bu husus üzerinde hassasiyetle duran M. Ragıp Kösemihal Avar gaydası yani tulum çalgısıyla ilgili olarak şu izahatta bulunmuştur(8).
Dolmabahçe Sarayı Müzesinin Avarlar bölmesinde asılı ve Macaristan kazılarında bulunan bir takım izlere göre restore edilerek çizilmiş Avar gayda ve düdüklerinin resimlerini gidip görmek herkes için mümkündür. Avarların bir kolunun Trabzon taraflarına indiğini bildiğimiz için bu buluşların değeri büsbütün artıyor, belki o göçlere kadar çıkıyor...
O restore edilmiş şekillere göre; Avar gaydasında tulumun bir tarafında ağıza gelecek üfleme düdüğü duruyor, tulumun alt tarafında müvazi surette yan yana bağlanmış iki tane düdük görülüyor ve herbiri üstünde birer sıra parmak deliği bulunan bu çift-düdüğün son başlarına da iki düdük için müşterek, huni biçimli ve sesi büyültecek eğrice boynuz ağız takılı bulunuyor.
Bu şekil Artvin taraflarında hâlâ kullanılan tulum düdüklerinin aynısıdır...
Çift-düdük hâlen yine Türkistanda yaşamakta olup şimdiki KOŞNEY adını taşımaktadır. Artvin çevresinde bilhassa çobanlar tarafından bugün dahi, tulum haricinde de çift-düdük kullanılmaktadır. Kırgız Türklerinin kullandıkları çalgılar arasında tulumun mevcudiyeti de göze çarpar. Binaenaleyh, bir zamanlar Avarlardan bir kolun Trabzona kadar uzandığını ve Trabzon çevresinde birçok Avar ailesinin yerleştiklerini göz önüne alacak olursak, bu müzik aletinin durumu daha iyi anlaşılmış olup, tulumun Avarlar vasıtasıyla Anadoluya gelmiş olduğu kesinlik kazanır.
Esasında tulum kelimesi Türkçedir ve bütün Türk lehçelerinde bu kelime mevcut olup, içi çıkarılmış davar derisi, kırba mânalarına geldiği görülür. Kaşgarlı Mahmut da aynı anlama gelmek üzere Divanü Lûgatit-Türkte tulum kelimesini kullanarak Türkçe olduğunu göstermiş ve hattâ Divanın bir yerinde TİM kelimesine temas ederek şarap dolu tulum anlamına geldiğini belirtmiştir. Bugün de Anadoluda tulum ve tuluk peynirlerinin varlığından haberdarız. Bu hususlardan da anlaşılacağı gibi Yunancada görülen ve şişkinlik mânasına gelen TILIMOS-TULUM(OS) kelimesi dahi doğrudan doğruya Türkçeden Yunancaya geçmiş bir kelimedir. Bu itibarla, Türk icadı olan tulum çalgısı Türkler vasıtasıyla Avrupaya kadar getirilmiş ve zamanla buradan da İskoçyaya kadar uzanmıştır.
Görüldüğü üzere hem kemençenin hem de tulumun Yunan yada Pontus kültürüyle bir ilgileri yoktur, doğrudan Türk kültürünün unsurlarıdır.
Bir diğer unsur ise bölgenin geleneksel kıyafetidir. Karadeniz bölgesi erkek kıyafeti yine Greklilikle bir ilgisi olmayan Türk icadı pantolon ile başlar ve bellerindeki Sarkaçlı Avar kemeriyle devam eder. Bu kemer örnekleri Macaristanda da bulunmuştur.
Bölgede konuşulan dile gelince (dil ile sadece Rumca kastedilmiştir, yoksa Karadeniz lehçesi Azerî lehçesiyle çok büyük benzerlik göstermektedir)Hıristiyan olan Türkler her zaman dini öğrendikleri dili benimsemişlerdir Ortodoks olan Bulgarların Slâvca konuşması gibi. Hattâ Anadoluda dinî terimler Farsçadır: abdest (ab-ı dest) gibi... Anadolu Türklerinin Farsçayı benimsememesi ise bölgeye olan sürekli Türk akınlarından olmuştur. Karadeniz bölgesinde Rumca konuşan ve hatta Pontus İsyanında rol alan Rumların soyadları ilginç birer örnektir; Pehlivanoğulları, Öküzoğulları, Hırçınoğulları, Şahinoğlu, Arslanoğlu, Kırbaşoğulları, Dumanoğulları, Karayamalı vb. Ayrıca Türk adları taşıyorlardı: Şahin, Melik, Çakır, Duman vb. gibi... Dikkati çeken bir diğer husus da Rumların oturduğu köy adlarının Türkçe oluşu idi: Sarıtarla, Çerdiğen, Endikpınar, Gölönü, Kırkharam, İncesu, Kızöldüren, Kozlucan vb(9)... Ayrıca Rum adlı olmaları da Rum oldukları anlamına gelmiyor. Bu konuda önemli örneklerden biri de Türk Ortodokslardan Papa Eftimdir. Papa Eftimin Türk Ortodoks Patrikanesinden alınan belgesel 511030 nolu nüfus hüviyet cüzdanı sureti şöyledir: Soyadı: Erenerol, Adı: Papa Eftim, Babasının adı: Baraş, Anasının Adı: Mariya, Doğum Yeri: Akdağ Madeni, Dini: Ortodoks vd... Bu örnekte görüldüğü gibi Papa Eftimin ana ve baba adı Türkçe değil Rumcadır.
Yukarıda aktarılan bilgilere dayanarak Karadeniz (Pontus) hiçbir zaman Yunan haritasındaki coğrafî sınırlarda olmamıştır. Pontus bölgesi, Kafkaslardan Kastamonuya kadar uzanan çok geniş bir coğrafî bölgedir. Ve bu bölgenin insanlarının yaşadığı kültür, konuştuğu dil, genetik özellikleri tamamen Turanlı ve dolayısıyla Türktür. Fakat oynanmak istenen oyunun hedefi her zamanki gibi güçsüz, zayıf, sözü geçmeyen, kendine güveni olmayan bir Türkiye meydana getirmektir. Bunu ise ancak yiğit Türk Milletini parçalara bölerek başarabileceklerini tarihten ders alarak çıkarmışlardır. Ve bu amaçları uğruna Yunanlılar 176 dernek, vakıf, cemiyet, örgüt... kurmuşlardır. Belki de siz bu yazıyı okurken bir yenisi daha kuruluyordur.
KAYNAKLAR
1. Mahmut GOLOĞLU, Anadolunun Millî Devleti Pontus, 1973.
2. Ömer ASAN, Pontus Kültürü, 1996 Belge yayınları.
3. Taner TARHAN, Eski Çağda Kimmerler Problemi, 8. Türk Tarih Kongresi, Cilt I.
4. M. GOLOĞLU, a.g.e.
5. A. Tayyar ÖNDER, Türkiyenin Etnik Yapısı, 2002, Pozitif yayınları.
6. L. RASONYİ, Tarihte Türklük.
7. Hilmi GÖKTÜRK, Anadolunun Dağında Ovasında Türk Mührü
8. H. GÖKTÜRK, a.g.e.
9. Mesut ÇAPA, Pontus Meselesi.

----------

